# Car Chargers for the iPhone



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Like the title says, I'm looking for a car charger for my iPhone. I saw one on the Apple store online from Griffin, but what is everyone else using?

Thanks


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Garry said:


> Like the title says, I'm looking for a car charger for my iPhone. I saw one on the Apple store online from Griffin, but what is everyone else using?
> 
> Thanks


I have the Griffin one. A lot of the older chargers do not work any more. Apple no longer supports firewire charging and this excludes a slot of the old chargers. For example the InCase charger sold for the original iPhone at the Apple store is not compatible with the iPhone 3G.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

The older IPhone and IPod docks are not compatible with the 3G IPhone. 
You can do what I did and buy a $7.00 USB charger from Walmart and use the USB cable that came with the 3G IPhone.
I'm waiting for the new accessories to arrive.
I tried 2 docking stations and a car charger before giving up.
I believe " This product is not designed for the 3G IPhone" means just that.


----------



## madhermit (May 18, 2007)

Sniper4u said:


> The older IPhone and IPod docks are not compatible with the 3G IPhone.
> You can do what I did and buy a $7.00 USB charger from Walmart and use the USB cable that came with the 3G IPhone.
> I'm waiting for the new accessories to arrive.
> I tried 2 docking stations and a car charger before giving up.
> I believe " This product is not designed for the 3G IPhone" means just that.


My experimenting found something different.

I have an old ipod dock (pre infrared receiver). With the firewire cable and adapter that came with it, it didn't work. I switched to a USB cable and attached it to the old dock and it worked fine, both charging and syncing.

The Belking TuneSync dock also works. It's nice and cheap around Toronto too.

Canada Computers - I/O Controllers > USB/FireWire > Internal/External Hubs : Belkin USB 2.0 TuneSync Dock and 5-Port Hub (F5U255Q).

Does anyone know if the old Griffin Tech usb car adapters work?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a car charger I bought at iRepair on College St that says it's guaranteed to work with iPhones, but this was 1st gen.

I haven't tried it out yet, but I'm really hoping it still works or I'll be ticked.. I paid extra for it because I wanted to use a safe product, and at the time it was the only one I could find.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

madhermit said:


> My experimenting found something different.
> 
> I have an old ipod dock (pre infrared receiver). With the firewire cable and adapter that came with it, it didn't work. I switched to a USB cable and attached it to the old dock and it worked fine, both charging and syncing.
> 
> ...


Yeah if you use the USB cable that came with the 3G IPhone you're ok. That's the trick. That's why I bought a $7.00 USB Car adaptor so I could use the cable that came with the phone. They changed something with the pins so everyone has to buy new products for it to work with the new phone. Try plugging it in to any other old dock and you will get the warning.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

What I am waiting for is even better than a car charger. It's the Mophie "Juicy Pack". Check it out. Even they had to totally redesign it for the 3G IPhone. It will be out in September. Check it out. mophie - iPhone Battery, iPod Cases, iPhone accessories and more! - Welcome.


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

If you want a kick ass charger, you should get what I use its called Griffin RoadTrip and its 100 bucks but, it plays your music thru your car stereo over fm AND it automatically scans for the best three stations to use, as well as charges your phone, AND its like on a flexible steel neck thing that sticks up so your phone is held upright and won't rattle around. It awesome! It says "this isn't made for iphone" when you plug it in and asks if you want to turn on airplane or whatever mode but just say no and it works perfect.  it sounds great through my cars speakers and i love that it charges it at the same time
It worked with my original iPhone and it works with my 3G also :clap: 

Griffin Technology: RoadTrip with SmartScan


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and it comes with all these adapter things, so you can use it with different ipods etc but i didn't use any for my iphone so it fits with its case on it. It doesn't fall off... i think it works fine without the adapter thingies


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Garry said:


> Like the title says, I'm looking for a car charger for my iPhone. I saw one on the Apple store online from Griffin, but what is everyone else using?
> Thanks


I am using 

Griffin PowerJolt SE Coiled Cable-Bl
Part Number: TQ398LL/A
$ 19.95 + tax
I got it from Apple Store, after reading online that some after market car chargers are causing damage to iPhone.

For some reason Apple.ca store has the wrong image for this product; when I picked this product I thought it would come with firewire, but it doesn't may be this image goes back to the original iPhone charger.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

kgirl24 said:


> If you want a kick ass charger, you should get what I use its called Griffin RoadTrip...


Hey kgirl, I was actually asking earlier if anyone had used this or something like it because I used to use the iTrip for one of my old iPods and I loved it. Anyway, I'd really like to have one specifically for the iPhone though so I could actually answer calls too. So I'm wondering what actually happens when the phone rings and you've got music playing. Do you ignore it, or pull it off the stand? Does the speakerphone work or does it come through the car speakers?


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

The only spec you need to worry about to know if the charger in question is compatible with the iphone 3G or not is the output voltage. The 3G and newer ipods use a usb charger with a 5 volt output. Many older ipods use a 10 volt charger. You would not want to use any of the older 10 volt products with the new iphone.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

User1 said:


> I am using
> 
> I got it from Apple Store, after reading online that some after market car chargers are causing damage to iPhone.


Where did you read about this? I am currently using a DLO Transdock for my 3G iPhone, and it works fabulously. Charges and everything. No interference. But of course, if it could damage it, I'll hold off. I can't seem to find the output voltage of the device, but it is labelled as compatible with newer iPods.

EDIT: Never mind, I feel better after reading this: DLO | Support | iPhone Functionality


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

iandesign said:


> Hey kgirl, I was actually asking earlier if anyone had used this or something like it because I used to use the iTrip for one of my old iPods and I loved it. Anyway, I'd really like to have one specifically for the iPhone though so I could actually answer calls too. So I'm wondering what actually happens when the phone rings and you've got music playing. Do you ignore it, or pull it off the stand? Does the speakerphone work or does it come through the car speakers?


hello, i don't think i've tried speakerphone but my phone rang when i was listening to music and it rang through the speakers and the music went away. i hit ignore and music came back. I haven't tried answering a call, but I'd assume speaker would work don't see why it wouldn't. I will give it a try later and post back  I also have an iTrip to use when I have my GPS using the power, and it works great with my iPhone too!


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

kgirl24 said:


> If you want a kick ass charger, you should get what I use its called Griffin RoadTrip and its 100 bucks but, it plays your music thru your car stereo over fm AND it automatically scans for the best three stations to use, as well as charges your phone, AND its like on a flexible steel neck thing that sticks up so your phone is held upright and won't rattle around. It awesome! It says "this isn't made for iphone" when you plug it in and asks if you want to turn on airplane or whatever mode but just say no and it works perfect.  it sounds great through my cars speakers and i love that it charges it at the same time
> It worked with my original iPhone and it works with my 3G also :clap:
> 
> Griffin Technology: RoadTrip with SmartScan


Please let us know if you start having issues with your 3G IPhone. Such as 3G connection problems, phone reception problems.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

milhaus said:


> Where did you read about this? I am currently using a DLO Transdock for my 3G iPhone, and it works fabulously. Charges and everything. No interference. But of course, if it could damage it, I'll hold off. I can't seem to find the output voltage of the device, but it is labelled as compatible with newer iPods.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I feel better after reading this: DLO | Support | iPhone Functionality


Why did reading up on 1st generation IPhone make you feel better? There's a big difference between the 2 models.


----------



## zc1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I plug my IPhone into the aux jack of my car and use that to play music. When calls come in the music fades away and the phone starts ringing. When answered, the caller's voice comes through the car speakers. It's pretty slick. I just need a decent car charger + cradle for it, now, so that it's easier to see.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

zc1 said:


> I plug my IPhone into the aux jack of my car and use that to play music. When calls come in the music fades away and the phone starts ringing. When answered, the caller's voice comes through the car speakers. It's pretty slick. I just need a decent car charger + cradle for it, now, so that it's easier to see.


What kind of car do you have? Wouldn't work in my Kia. Maybe I need to try again. Did you use USB or headphone jack?


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sniper4u said:


> Please let us know if you start having issues with your 3G IPhone. Such as 3G connection problems, phone reception problems.


why would i have issues with it? the connector is exactly the same as the one that plugs into my computer..


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

also, like on there website it shows a iPhone plugged into it?? I seriously doubt its going to hurt my phone Griffin Technology: RoadTrip with SmartScan


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

kgirl24 said:


> also, like on there website it shows a iPhone plugged into it?? I seriously doubt its going to hurt my phone Griffin Technology: RoadTrip with SmartScan


From the support for the road trip with smart scan:


> Will this product work with the iPhone 3G?
> This product does not include an adapter for the iPhone 3G, so it is not compatible.


Thanks for all the great suggestions.. I went with the griffin power jolt SE.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

kgirl24 said:


> also, like on there website it shows a iPhone plugged into it?? I seriously doubt its going to hurt my phone Griffin Technology: RoadTrip with SmartScan


That's not an iPhone plugged into it. It's an iPod touch. I bought that exact model and took it back. I'm not taking that chance.


----------



## SIR REAPER (Jul 1, 2008)

Sniper4u said:


> That's not an iPhone plugged into it. It's an iPod touch. I bought that exact model and took it back. I'm not taking that chance.


There is an Iphone here..the product is an "itrip auto pilot"

Griffin Technology: iTrip AutoPilot

That being said it mentions 4 gig 8gig and 16gig but cant tell if its a first gen iphone or 3G. If anyone knows please reply as id like a solution like that for my 3G as well...


----------



## kgirl24 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it says is not compatible because the "adapter" is a piece of plastic that I guess is supposed to hold your device more firmly in place? the included adapters do not change or affect the part that actually plugs into the phone, its plastic with a hole in the center that you place around the actual part that plugs in. I find it works fine with NO adapter, and I think it works great! My phone has no problems, doesn't get too hot, etc..


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

SIR REAPER said:


> There is an Iphone here..the product is an "itrip auto pilot"
> 
> Griffin Technology: iTrip AutoPilot
> 
> That being said it mentions 4 gig 8gig and 16gig but cant tell if its a first gen iphone or 3G. If anyone knows please reply as id like a solution like that for my 3G as well...



Looks like it's the first gen. On the page you linked if you click the compatibility icon at the bottom for the iPhone it goes to a page where you can select either iPhone 3G or first gen and find compatible products. When you click the 3G iPhone icon there the iTrip is not one of the products that comes up. It does if you click the first gen icon...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

If anyone knows the specifics about the 30 pin connector on the 3G IPhone compared to the 1st generation IPhone I would like to know the truth about it. As far as I know they have change something but what exactely that means I don't know.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sniper4u said:


> If anyone knows the specifics about the 30 pin connector on the 3G IPhone compared to the 1st generation IPhone I would like to know the truth about it. As far as I know they have change something but what exactely that means I don't know.


Apple iPod and iPhone dock interfaces pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru

As far as I can tell, the only change they made was to disable Firewire charging. On the 3G, if 12V is applied across the "Firewire Power" pins (19,20 & 29,30) it displays the "charging is not supported" warning message. If your car charger provides 5V on the USB pins, (most newer chargers do) it should work fine. I don't think they changed the audio or control interface at all. I have an original IceLink in the BMW which was designed for the older iPods and worked perfectly with my original iPhone. Now with the 3G, I get the "charging not supported" warning, but everything else works fine: the steering wheel controls for next/prev track and play/pause when I start or shut off the car. The audio output on my old Belkin Auto Kit works fine with the 3G as well, but doesn't charge it. 

Since I have an old 3rd-gen iPod which only supports charging on Firewire, and a 3G iPhone which only supports charging on USB, I wish someone would make a charger that provides power on both sets of pins. (and has an 3.5mm audio line-out)


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Delroy666 said:


> Apple iPod and iPhone dock interfaces pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru
> 
> As far as I can tell, the only change they made was to disable Firewire charging. On the 3G, if 12V is applied across the "Firewire Power" pins (19,20 & 29,30) it displays the "charging is not supported" warning message. If your car charger provides 5V on the USB pins, (most newer chargers do) it should work fine. I don't think they changed the audio or control interface at all. I have an original IceLink in the BMW which was designed for the older iPods and worked perfectly with my original iPhone. Now with the 3G, I get the "charging not supported" warning, but everything else works fine: the steering wheel controls for next/prev track and play/pause when I start or shut off the car. The audio output on my old Belkin charger works fine with the 3G as well. (but again, no firewire charging)


That's very interesting. So if they disabled the firewire on pins 19, 20 and 29, 30 what do those pins now support then? Maybe we will find out soon with the new accessories that come out. I doubt they just disabled those pins and made them do nothing. Anyone else know any more?


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sniper4u said:


> That's very interesting. So if they disabled the firewire on pins 19, 20 and 29, 30 what do those pins now support then? Maybe we will find out soon with the new accessories that come out. I doubt they just disabled those pins and made them do nothing. Anyone else know any more?


Those pins are now connected to a sensing circuit which causes the phone to display a warning message when you try to use an old accessory. ( I guess they couldn't squeeze in the 12V -> 5V regulator.  ) I doubt they'll do anything more than that in the future.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Delroy666 said:


> Those pins are now connected to a sensing circuit which causes the phone to display a warning message when you try to use an old accessory. ( I guess they couldn't squeeze in the 12V -> 5V regulator.  ) I doubt they'll do anything more than that in the future.


Thanks you the info. Is that why companies like Mophie "Juicy Pak" has had to redesign their battery pack cases for the 3G IPhone? I wonder if putting power to those pins is the cause for the damage to the new phone.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Sniper4u said:


> Please let us know if you start having issues with your 3G IPhone. Such as 3G connection problems, phone reception problems.


Can you let me know where you read about problems arising from use of older car chargers? My DLO Transdock seems to work fine, but DLO hasn't responded to my questions.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Got the information about the jack from the sales people at the fido store where I bought it and from a sales guy ( 1st generation IPhone owner ) at canada computers. I have also read about none compatible 1st generation accessories such as Mophie "Juicy Pak". Reputable people will tell you about the problem, while anothers will continue to try to make a fast buck at your expense.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

There are also numerous entries in these threads about people ignoring the warning status when they plug the 3G IPhone into a 1st generation accessory. I'm haven't look but I'm sure Apple has a section under warranty about using non compatible accessories on the phone. How will they know you ask? If you burn out the warning status on pin 19, 20 and 29, 30 they will know you have been using a device that has been feeding power to those pins. The new accessories will not do that only the older ones will.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Sniper4u said:


> There are also numerous entries in these threads about people ignoring the warning status when they plug the 3G IPhone into a 1st generation accessory. I'm haven't look but I'm sure Apple has a section under warranty about using non compatible accessories on the phone. How will they know you ask? If you burn out the warning status on pin 19, 20 and 29, 30 they will know you have been using a device that has been feeding power to those pins. The new accessories will not do that only the older ones will.


The warning doesn't say anything about not using the accessory. It only asks about enabling Airplane Mode or not.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

Huh? Burn out pins? I have used my old iPod and iPhone cords (USB cables) interchangeably. Is there a different number of pins? As well, with my first generation iPhone I plugged it into the iPod jack in my car (a 2008 Scion) and the warning about 'airplane mode' came up. I always ignored that and the music played very well, and the phone acted as if I had headphones on (regarding the fading of music with incoming calls, hearing the sound of an incoming text message and email). 

So, if I am to understand correctly, if the 3G is used after the 'airplane' warning is ignored, I will burn out pins? 

Darren


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

darrenlovesmac said:


> Huh? Burn out pins? I have used my old iPod and iPhone cords (USB cables) interchangeably. Is there a different number of pins? As well, with my first generation iPhone I plugged it into the iPod jack in my car (a 2008 Scion) and the warning about 'airplane mode' came up. I always ignored that and the music played very well, and the phone acted as if I had headphones on (regarding the fading of music with incoming calls, hearing the sound of an incoming text message and email).
> 
> So, if I am to understand correctly, if the 3G is used after the 'airplane' warning is ignored, I will burn out pins?
> 
> Darren


You make a good point. I'm just trying to figure how and what the damage is when connecting to older accessories. Why is the Mophie " Juicy Pak " which is an Apple certified device not compatible with the new phone?
Why does the phone not work on two of docks that I own for 60g IPod? Why does my car make a crazy beeping sound when I hook it up with the phones own cable through a mini usb port ( with adaptor )? Someone suggested earlier that the 19 20 and 29 30 firewire ports were shut off and act as a warning indicator. If that's all they changed all of the products I have would work. Obviously it's more than just that. Does anyone have the full story behind the pins? Please let us know.


----------



## zc1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sniper4u said:


> What kind of car do you have? Wouldn't work in my Kia. Maybe I need to try again. Did you use USB or headphone jack?


It's just a mini-to-mini connection (headphone jack). Works like a charm.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

zc1 said:


> It's just a mini-to-mini connection (headphone jack). Works like a charm.


Thanks zc1. With my $7.00 usb charger that option should work well. Now I just have to find a good universal holder to keep it in place at a viewable height.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok so here is part of the story on the pins for accessories. This is a quote from the page.

iPhone 3G accessories: don't fry your new phone

Don't make the mistake of thinking all iPod accessories are compatible with iPhones, or you could end up frying your new toy. 
The iPhone only likes 5 volts, whereas some iPod accessories use the firewire pins on the 30 pin dock connector to run 12 volts and there are reports of damaged batteries and toasted logic boards. Take care using docks, chargers and speaker systems that aren't specifically labelled as iPhone-compatible.

Here is a link to the web page. This is what I was trying to warn you about.

iPhone 3G accessories: don't fry your new phone > Features > PC Authority.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Although I previously touted the Mophie " Juicy Pak " as an alternative to a car charger I just found another contender that might be even better. The fastmac iv's are also a full case with battery extender attached and additional features that the mophie doesn't have right now. I will wait for both of the new 3G models to arrive and then make a choice. Seems right now the fastmac has a much longer battery life as well. Here are the links.

FastMac | Product - iPhone External Battery Pack
mophie - iPhone Battery, iPod Cases, iPhone accessories and more! - Welcome


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sniper4u said:


> The iPhone only likes 5 volts, whereas some iPod accessories use the firewire pins on the 30 pin dock connector to run 12 volts and there are reports of damaged batteries and toasted logic boards. Take care using docks, chargers and speaker systems that aren't specifically labelled as iPhone-compatible.


Can anyone provide a link to some of these "reports of damaged batteries and toasted logic boards"? I'm curious which specific accessories have caused these problems. Since all recent iPods and iPhones were designed to take 12V on the Firewire power pins and 5V on the USB power pins, I don't see how any accessory would work on one model of iPod and "toast" another model.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Delroy666 said:


> Can anyone provide a link to some of these "reports of damaged batteries and toasted logic boards"? I'm curious which specific accessories have caused these problems. Since all recent iPods and iPhones were designed to take 12V on the Firewire power pins and 5V on the USB power pins, I don't see how any accessory would work on one model of iPod and "toast" another model.


Here is a link to a forum user who toasted one of his devices. You can write to him and find out what her knows. I also add the link to the source of the story in my other reply earlier.

Third party charger/dock damage Iphone - iPhone Forums at ModMyiFone.com - iPhone | iPod Touch, news, apps, themes.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Delroy666 said:


> Can anyone provide a link to some of these "reports of damaged batteries and toasted logic boards"? I'm curious which specific accessories have caused these problems. Since all recent iPods and iPhones were designed to take 12V on the Firewire power pins and 5V on the USB power pins, I don't see how any accessory would work on one model of iPod and "toast" another model.


There a couple more users with reports of burnt out iphones using car chargers and docks on these links as well.

Keep Away from Chargers Not Approved for iPhone Use - iPhone Alley

Belkin Auto Kit killed my iPhone ? - iPhone 3G | iPod touch Forums


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sniper4u, thanks for the link. I found some more reports of potential charger incompatibilities here: iPhone charger compatibility - iPhone Atlas

However, some of the chargers people are reporting problems with work fine for other people. One guy claims his Alpine head unit fried his iPhone, while a couple posts down another guy says it works perfectly. One guy says the Belkin Auto Kit ruined his iPhone, but I have the Belkin Auto Kit and it charged my 1st-gen iPhone perfectly, and allows the audio out with the iPhone 3G no problem. My guess is that many of these users just got a bad iPhone or charger. In any case, you will be able to get a free replacement phone under warranty if this happens.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Delroy666 said:


> Sniper4u, thanks for the link. I found some more reports of potential charger incompatibilities here: iPhone charger compatibility - iPhone Atlas
> 
> However, some of the chargers people are reporting problems with work fine for other people. One guy claims his Alpine head unit fried his iPhone, while a couple posts down another guy says it works perfectly. One guy says the Belkin Auto Kit ruined his iPhone, but I have the Belkin Auto Kit and it charged my 1st-gen iPhone perfectly, and allows the audio out with the iPhone 3G no problem. My guess is that many of these users just got a bad iPhone or charger. In any case, you will be able to get a free replacement phone under warranty if this happens.


You're welcome. Just trying to warn everyone that there is a connector difference of which the severity is dependent on the IPhone you have and the adaptor that you use. 
For me the solution seems easy. I can solve two problems at one time by buying either the Mophie or Fast Mac battery extender which are designed to lock like a very nice case. Leaning towards the Fast Mac right now because of the features and longer battery life. 
I already have a mini usb and audio jack built into my suv so I really don't need that kind of connectivity. Have to use the audio jack because the mini usb way doesn't work.
Not having to carry around an extra charger seems to be the best solution for me.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Volvo iPod connection which plays music fine (after the flight message), but it warns that the charger is not compatible and doesn't charge. 

I also tried a couple of USB chargers that I had floating around. One for my Dell Axim PDA, and another for some Japanese keitais... 

I am relieved that it didn't fry it after reading this thread! :yikes: 

I would love an adapter or something that could make this charger work, as it is nicely stowed in my armrest.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

askywalker said:


> I have a Volvo iPod connection which plays music fine (after the flight message), but it warns that the charger is not compatible and doesn't charge.
> 
> I also tried a couple of USB chargers that I had floating around. One for my Dell Axim PDA, and another for some Japanese keitais...
> 
> ...


Your going to start seeing alot of new products hitting the shelves every day from now on.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

To avoid incompatibilities, why not just use an AC Adapter? I have been using this one since day one, and it works like a charm (charges real fast too):

Auto Power Inverter with USB Power Port

...even has a USB plug in case you forget the iPhone wall adapter.


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

mpuk said:


> To avoid incompatibilities, why not just use an AC Adapter? I have been using this one since day one, and it works like a charm (charges real fast too):
> 
> Auto Power Inverter with USB Power Port
> 
> ...even has a USB plug in case you forget the iPhone wall adapter.


That looks good - where did you buy it? Anyone see it in the GTA?


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I picked up mine at Future Shop about 2 months ago (although I don't remember paying that much, but regardless; its worth it):

Future Shop: Computers: Laptop Accessories: Kensington 90W Power Inverter With USB

Don't let them tell you they don't carry them...I had to insist they did as it said they had stock online and at one point had 2 sales guys looking for it, and finally found it in the iPod Accessories section.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

askywalker said:


> That looks good - where did you buy it? Anyone see it in the GTA?


$7 dual USB charger at walmart. Just use the wire that came with the phone with it.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

The brand name is Scosche. Got it July 12th and it been working perfectly.


----------



## gravy604 (Aug 7, 2008)

What about this adaptor? It takes the 'old' style chargers and converts them to the 'new'.

iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering

Looks promising...


----------



## smeerdude (Nov 16, 2007)

iPhone 3G Chargers - iPhone 3G Car, Wall, Airplane, Emergency Chargers / Apple iPhone 3G Chargers - Apple iPhone 3G Car, Wall, Airplane, Emergency Chargers

here are some choices


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

gravy604 said:


> What about this adaptor? It takes the 'old' style chargers and converts them to the 'new'.
> 
> iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering
> 
> Looks promising...


As long as they make sure they aren't putting the FireWire 12v to the USB 5 v. There will be a lot of cooked phones that way. Hope someone does a review on that. I'd like one of those if it works. Great idea.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sniper4u said:


> As long as they make sure they aren't putting the FireWire 12v to the USB 5 v. There will be a lot of cooked phones that way.


I think the Ridax folks are smarter than that. I hope so anyways. Too bad it won't be available until the middle to end of next month. The fact that my phone no longer charges in my car drives me crazy.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

gravy604 said:


> What about this adaptor? It takes the 'old' style chargers and converts them to the 'new'.
> 
> iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering
> 
> Looks promising...



Did you SEE the price of those? $US39.95 each.. cheaper to buy a car charger!


----------



## Smaren (Aug 20, 2008)

*Looking for a cradle - no luck*

Hi all,

I've tried Future Shop (multiple), Best Buy, Source CC, Wal-mart and the Apple store, and I can't find a simple item....

A Car cradle that holds the iPhone and charges it through my lighter port. I don't care about an FM transmitter. The Kensington Car Cradle Deluxe is the closest I've found, but I can't find one retailer in the GTA that carries it.

Even better, would be something that fits in my cup holder. I've tried the suction cup thingy, but my windshield is too far from by dash to be effective, and the cup doesn't stick to anything else (Mazda Protege5). 

Any solutions/ stores?


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Have you considered a holder (eg. vent-mount) + a separate charger (eg. Griffin Power Jolt) or do you really want an all-in-one solution? The advantage that the former setup has over the latter is that you can choose when you charge the phone rather than having it charging every time you put it into the holder/mount.

As far as all-in-ones go, Griffin had the Tune-Flex, which was pretty nice for my iPod. They don't have an iPhone 3G-compatible version yet, but there's probably one in the works.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Did a quick review of the Griffin PowerJolt here:
Griffin PowerJolt for iPod/iPhone Car Charger Review | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!
plus were giving one away for free here:
Contest: Win a Griffin PowerJolt for the iPhone! | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

zc11 said:


> Have you considered a holder (eg. *vent-mount*) + a separate charger (eg. Griffin Power Jolt) or do you really want an all-in-one solution? The advantage that the former setup has over the latter is that you can choose when you charge the phone rather than having it charging every time you put it into the holder/mount.
> 
> As far as all-in-ones go, Griffin had the Tune-Flex, which was pretty nice for my iPod. They don't have an iPhone 3G-compatible version yet, but there's probably one in the works.


There's a Vent-Mount??!?!?!


----------



## Smaren (Aug 20, 2008)

zc11 said:


> Have you considered a holder (eg. vent-mount) + a separate charger (eg. Griffin Power Jolt) or do you really want an all-in-one solution? The advantage that the former setup has over the latter is that you can choose when you charge the phone rather than having it charging every time you put it into the holder/mount.
> 
> As far as all-in-ones go, Griffin had the Tune-Flex, which was pretty nice for my iPod. They don't have an iPhone 3G-compatible version yet, but there's probably one in the works.


I would consider a vent holder, but i would be worried about possibly damaging my vent.

Now the Tune Flex- that would be perfect to the iPhone!!!!!!!!
In the meantime I'll try the Power Jolt.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Garry said:


> There's a Vent-Mount??!?!?!


I wasn't referring to an iPhone-specific mount. Any generic, adjustable vent-mount PDA/phone holder should work.


----------



## zc11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I use a vent-mounted PDA/phone holder, USB cable + USB power adapter and a power inverter. Works great.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I'm using my iPod 5G USB cord, it works fine. Is there any reason why I shouldn't be?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Smaren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've tried Future Shop (multiple), Best Buy, Source CC, Wal-mart and the Apple store, and I can't find a simple item....
> 
> ...


I bought the scosche holder yesterday at the Walmart at Airport Rd and Highway 7 (Queen st.) Brampton.
There are two different ones there.
The older model just hooks to your vent and doesn't move.
The newer model which is in different aisle, also hooks to your vent but it has a very nice spring holders to do that.
it also rotates for landscape use. It comes with additional 
hardware for a perminent hookup if you like. Price is $19.99. Now I have the Schoche holder and the Scosche Usb car charger(you need to use your own cord for this solution). Total cost is less than $30 with tax.
Yes there are still more there. Don't know if that's the exact spelling of the name.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Sniper4u said:


> They changed something with the pins so everyone has to buy new products for it to work with the new phone.


You sure about that? I use my usb cable that I got with my iPod Nano 2 years ago...I never took the iPhone usb cable out of the box. 

I believe what has changed is the size of the casing between the 2G and 3G phones; if you plug into an older dock the newer slightly larger phones will no longer fit.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> You sure about that? I use my usb cable that I got with my iPod Nano 2 years ago...I never took the iPhone usb cable out of the box.
> 
> I believe what has changed is the size of the casing between the 2G and 3G phones; if you plug into an older dock the newer slightly larger phones will no longer fit.


Yes there is a difference now. It seems to have something to do with firewire charging. The new phone does not support charging through firewire and those pins have been changed. There is another thread about older docks and charges and how they do not work with the new 3G IPhone. I believe it's pins 19,20 and 29,30 that controlled firewire. This is what has been reported so far. This applies to third party hardware. All the original USB cables from Apple still work. I think USB charges at a standard 5v.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Smaren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've tried Future Shop (multiple), Best Buy, Source CC, Wal-mart and the Apple store, and I can't find a simple item....
> 
> ...


Just got back from the Walmart at Airport rd. and highway 7 ( Queen st. ). The last two that were there were sold just now. They have none left now. They are located in the section that has GPS units. Try at a different store for now if you still need one.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

I went to walmart and got a cheap car to usb adapter and used by regular iphone cable, it charges the same as a wall socket.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Finally a cheap FM transmitter compatible with the iPhone, couple this with the cheap charger from either Walmart or USBfever and we're in business. I tried the Griffin iTrip that plugged into the headphone jack and it sucked, we'll see how this one works. I've had past success with dock connector FM transmitters with stock car stereos.

usbfever.com - Accessories for PC, iPhone, iPod, Headphone, Firewire (1394, IEEE), SATA, PDA / Phone, Charger
usbfever.com - Accessories for PC, iPhone, iPod, Headphone, Firewire (1394, IEEE), SATA, PDA / Phone, Charger


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

This one looks more appealing to me.

usbfever.com - Accessories for PC, iPhone, iPod, Headphone, Firewire (1394, IEEE), SATA, PDA / Phone, Charger


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Andrew Pratt said:


> This one looks more appealing to me.
> 
> usbfever.com - Accessories for PC, iPhone, iPod, Headphone, Firewire (1394, IEEE), SATA, PDA / Phone, Charger


Me too, but I saw this at the bottom:



> This message is removed from the product page on 8 Aug 2008.
> - This item is NOT compatible with iPhone 2G, iPhone 3G, iPod Touch.


I guess it wasn't compatible, now it is? I'd have to see before ordering. 

I like that it is just a plug and doesn't fit to the whole bottom of the iPhone, I don't know why companies do that, it screws those that have cases.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I sent an email to them asking to clarify that the 3G iPhones do work now. I have a similar styled FM transmitter/charger for our iPods but it obviously doesn't work with the new iPhones


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I got an email back saying that they are 3G compliant now.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

use onf of those power converters for DC and use the charger that came with the iphone lol


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Don't know if anyone already posted this device:

Just got the Griffin Autopilot for our iPhones. It will charge the iPhones (2G and 3G) and provides auxillary input to the car sound system via the dock connector (not via the headphone output). This provides better sound quality and at a level suitable for the car sound system (has a hi/lo setting to better match the sound levels of the aux input). I do get the message that this device is not designed for the 3G iPhone, but charging still works. It also has controls on it to pause/play and advance to the next/previous tune.

Griffin Technology: AutoPilot


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

They're both pretty cool packs.. But, why can't they make something that completely covers the edges of the phone? 

If someone would make a case, something like the iPhone Defender Series by Otterbox, with battery support, I'd be all over it! Complete protection and extra battery life in one accessory would be amazing.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sig electronics has this guy, but the ad doesn't list whether or not it's compatible with 3G (same goes for the product description from ILuv), BUT it's a usb based charger so I don't see how it would bother the iphone.

SIG Electronics, i-Luv, iLuv i109 USB Car Adapter for Your iPod


----------



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

I have bought two iPod car chargers - one from SIG and one from Best Buy (Griffin). Both kinda suck, as they indicate that they are charging (and the sales reps assured me that they were good for the iPhone 3G), but neither give enough power to charge while in 'real use'. If I turn off the screen and don't touch it, it will charge. But if I turn on the GPS and drive to the cottage, the phone is just about dead. The worst part is that the power indicator shows that it is charging, so you don't realize that the power is as low as it is. 

I first got the SIG pack (is a travel pack with wall charger and car charger) and assumed it was just a cheap knockoff. I got the Griffin thinking that it was going to be much better. Maybe it is just a limitation of USB/Car power that it doesn't have enough draw to power the unit while in 'Full' use, and charge the battery...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

billwong said:


> Don't know if anyone already posted this device:
> 
> Just got the Griffin Autopilot for our iPhones. It will charge the iPhones (2G and 3G) and provides auxillary input to the car sound system via the dock connector (not via the headphone output). This provides better sound quality and at a level suitable for the car sound system (has a hi/lo setting to better match the sound levels of the aux input). I do get the message that this device is not designed for the 3G iPhone, but charging still works. It also has controls on it to pause/play and advance to the next/previous tune.
> 
> Griffin Technology: AutoPilot


This one requires a line in, I need an FM transmitter.

I was looking at that too, but at $100+ it's too expensive IMO. 

Sorry I was looking at the below:
Apple Store (Canada) - Griffin iTrip AutoPilot


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, even at $60, the Autopilot (Aux/line-in) is expensive, but does work well. The sound quality with the line-out via the dock connector just makes it worth it for me.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Autopilot*

I bought the Autopilot based on feedback on another site. It charges my 3G iPhone while playing tunes and using the GPS. The thing is rated at 500ma which is NOT enough juice to charge the phone when you add Bluetooth to the mix. I haven't yet found a car charger with a stated 1000ma rating, but my guess is that if there is such a beast you could have everything going on the iPhone and still get a charge.

I do get a faint buzzing through the line in though with the volume cranked - even with airplane mode on or the iPhone disconnected from the dock connector. Still pretty happy with the unit, though.



billwong said:


> Don't know if anyone already posted this device:
> 
> Just got the Griffin Autopilot for our iPhones. It will charge the iPhones (2G and 3G) and provides auxillary input to the car sound system via the dock connector (not via the headphone output). This provides better sound quality and at a level suitable for the car sound system (has a hi/lo setting to better match the sound levels of the aux input). I do get the message that this device is not designed for the 3G iPhone, but charging still works. It also has controls on it to pause/play and advance to the next/previous tune.
> 
> Griffin Technology: AutoPilot


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

billwong said:


> Don't know if anyone already posted this device:
> 
> Just got the Griffin Autopilot for our iPhones. It will charge the iPhones (2G and 3G) and provides auxillary input to the car sound system via the dock connector (not via the headphone output). This provides better sound quality and at a level suitable for the car sound system (has a hi/lo setting to better match the sound levels of the aux input). I do get the message that this device is not designed for the 3G iPhone, but charging still works. It also has controls on it to pause/play and advance to the next/previous tune.
> 
> Griffin Technology: AutoPilot


I second this one! I had my eye on it but since it didn't list compatibility with the iPhone I didn't think it would work. Thanks Bill for adding the review :clap: 

I picked one up and it works awesome! I do get the "this accessory is not compatible with this device" error as well but it works flawlessly anyway.


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

*Car Windshield Mount with Handsfree and charger for iPhone*

This one just came out, it's new with a windshield holder and mic. What do you think?
usbfever.com - Accessories for PC, iPhone, iPod, Headphone, Firewire (1394, IEEE), SATA, PDA / Phone, Charger


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Poor man's charger*

A low cost solution is to get the connector cord for the iPhone 3G from Apple ($25) and a USB connector to your car's lighter input (about $3-4). 

Been using this for a couple of weeks and works fine.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

In an effort to try and stretch this thread to 10 pages, the Griffin Roadtrip with Smartscan is a charger/FM transmitter with an aux out that is now apparently compatible with the iPhone 3G according to the Apple Store in both US and Canada:

Apple Store (Canada) - Griffin RoadTrip with SmartScan

(now I just hope that I can get this working with Flycast and other 3G radio)


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

For $120 it better do more than just work with Flycast, it best be making my morning lattes too.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Yeah agreed, its pretty steep. But streaming internet radio in the car would be pretty cool...!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just ordered one of these to try. Apparently it works with the 3G and at the price they're selling for its worth the risk and a post on 20081005 seems to indicate that earlier issues with the 40 second beep have been resolved and that it works great with the 3G.

DealExtreme: $23.55 AllKit Cigarette Mount Holder and Charger with Full Range FM Transmitter for iPhone and iPod


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

kgirl24 said:


> If you want a kick ass charger, you should get what I use its called Griffin RoadTrip and its 100 bucks but, it plays your music thru your car stereo over fm AND it automatically scans for the best three stations to use, as well as charges your phone, AND its like on a flexible steel neck thing that sticks up so your phone is held upright and won't rattle around. It awesome! It says "this isn't made for iphone" when you plug it in and asks if you want to turn on airplane or whatever mode but just say no and it works perfect.  it sounds great through my cars speakers and i love that it charges it at the same time
> It worked with my original iPhone and it works with my 3G also :clap:
> 
> Griffin Technology: RoadTrip with SmartScan


Well, I took the plunge today and bought the Roadtrip with Smartscan when I went into the Apple Store to exchange my charger. On first impression, I definitely second kgirl's post --- it's great. And the nice thing is, if something does go wrong, I always have 14 days with Apple. Went to try it out in the car and got the "This device is not made for the iPhone 3G warning". I just bypassed going into Airplane Mode, and everything works like a charm! 

Smartscan feature was easy and actually found 3 good presets in downtown Toronto. iPod sounds great with minimal fuzz. (Much better than the Monster version I was using up to now for my older iPod). Its also pretty sturdy and doesn't move around much on the adjustable arm. Even tried out Flycast real quick and was listening to ESPN radio in no time. Easy and actually clearer than regular AM radio downtown, given the interference from streetcar lines I get quite often. Phone rings through as well, and was able to watch video with sound coming through the speakers. Need more movies now for the iPod! Another bonus (for Habs fans) was going onto CJAD.com and checking if the live stream works... and it did. That means Habs games in the car all the time!


----------

